# NISA and Atlus will no longer be publishing each other's games



## Abcdfv (Apr 25, 2016)

D: but I love Atlus


----------



## Reploid (Apr 25, 2016)

Sega's killing atlus?


----------



## migles (Apr 25, 2016)

Reploid said:


> Sega's killing atlus?


it happears to be sega is now a zombie... or one of thoose demon\vilains from video games\movies that tries to press the trigger in the last breath...
sega wants to bring other people into it's grave


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 25, 2016)

Less weeb games! Oh no!   

It's not like people actually like translated NA releases of anime-ish games anyways, they always complain about shitty translations and censorship...


----------



## Arras (Apr 25, 2016)

Huh. So now the EU will get Atlus games 5 years late instead of 4?


----------



## Chary (Apr 25, 2016)

Reploid said:


> Sega's killing atlus?


No, but going by SEGA's track record, they're definitely making it harder for Atlus to get games out in Europe. 



Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> Less weeb games! Oh no!
> 
> It's not like people actually like translated NA releases of anime-ish games anyways, they always complain about shitty translations and censorship...



But NISA and Atlus games are usually well-translated...


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 25, 2016)

Chary said:


> But NISA and Atlus games are usually well-translated...


Oh, okay. I dunno though as I don't follow too many of these type of games.


----------



## Supster131 (Apr 25, 2016)

Will this affect Persona 5's release in the West in anyway?


----------



## Chary (Apr 25, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Will this affect Persona 5's release in the West in anyway?


It could impact the EU's release of the game, (North America will be unaffected) but it's not like Europe would have gotten the game on time to begin with, going by past experience.


----------



## Supster131 (Apr 25, 2016)

Chary said:


> It could impact the EU's release of the game, (North America will be unaffected) but it's not like Europe would have gotten the game on time to begin with, going by past experience.


That's good to hear! I'm still hoping for a simultaneous release for Japan and America


----------



## Brunho (Apr 25, 2016)

NISA will probably find another publisher for their games in US. 

Although NISA´s director comment makes me worry a bit, because I thought that ATLUS and Sega partnership was going smooth and even being beneficial...it looks like things are not so good.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 25, 2016)

In the words of Darth Vader.... "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!"


----------



## Sakitoshi (Apr 25, 2016)

Brunho said:


> NISA will probably find another publisher for their games in US.
> 
> Although NISA´s director comment makes me worry a bit, because I thought that ATLUS and Sega partnership was going smooth and even being beneficial...it looks like things are not so good.


What I don't understand is why can't NISA publish themselves??
They publish lots of other games in NA but their own. except Disgaea of course, they need to publish Disgaea at least.

Or maybe this is a plan of Sega-Sammy to convince NISA of letting them publish their games.


----------



## Reploid (Apr 25, 2016)

Why NIS America cant publish their games in -America-, but could publish Atlus' games in EU?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 25, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> Oh, okay. I dunno though as I don't follow too many of these type of games.


Oh, yes... Less weeb games, now we have nothing of value left.
Not because of there being "less weeb games" we will get a real Metroid released, or whatever.
Those weeb games were one of the few interesting things in portable consoles in the last several years.


----------



## Lumstar (Apr 25, 2016)

Reploid said:


> Why NIS America cant publish their games in -America-, but could publish Atlus' games in EU?



Publisher and distributor aren't exactly the same thing. Atlus distributed US games published by NIS America.


----------



## jimmyleen (Apr 26, 2016)

Well time to translate games that get released earlier in other countries instead of waiting extra months or years. Fuck em, they want to act childish? So be it.


----------



## CathyRina (Apr 26, 2016)

Sounds like the perfect opportunity to create a European branch.
It's been overdue for way too long.


----------



## TecXero (Apr 26, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> Less weeb games! Oh no!
> 
> It's not like people actually like translated NA releases of anime-ish games anyways, they always complain about shitty translations and censorship...


Says the person with the Alphys avatar. I do agree, to some degree. It did seem like people complained about their translation work when it really wasn't too bad compared to other companies. For people like me, who doesn't really get into the Japanese culture or take things too seriously, it was nice to get some smaller obscure games in English.

That said, it's just the end of a partnership, it may not hurt regional releases to a significant degree.


----------



## ArcPh1r3 (Apr 26, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> It's not like people actually like translated NA releases of anime-ish games anyways, they always complain about shitty translations and censorship...


It's not that bad. They just need to remove honorifics.


----------



## Abcdfv (Apr 26, 2016)

ArcPh1r3 said:


> It's not that bad. They just need to remove honorifics.


I prefer them with honorifics. Gives you a better idea of the relationship between people.


----------



## Disco (Apr 26, 2016)

Efin SEGA....


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Apr 26, 2016)

Abcdfv said:


> I prefer them with honorifics. Gives you a better idea of the relationship between people.


While I prefer honorifics too (at least with subbed anime/games, it might be different when dubbed) any translator worth their salt would know how to show character relationships while staying true to the script.

Anywhoo, you guys need to stop acting like the sky is falling. This won't mean ATLUS or NISA will stop making games. They'll just look to other companies or just self-publish. Then again, I live in North America so I get my games on time regardless.


----------



## ArcPh1r3 (Apr 26, 2016)

Abcdfv said:


> I prefer them with honorifics. Gives you a better idea of the relationship between people.


Hey Kanji-cooon! How's it going sempie! You doin alright sempie! I'm fine sempie how are you my sempie!
It's not always bad but it gets a little excessive sometimes.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 26, 2016)

ArcPh1r3 said:


> Hey Kanji-cooon! How's it going sempie! You doin alright sempie! I'm fine sempie how are you my sempie!
> It's not always bad but it gets a little excessive sometimes.


Ehm.. You are over exaggerating.
Anyways I am with you on that a well done translation should provide the relationship, social status and education information normally provided by the usage of honorifics and other Japanese language nuances by using the tools already available in English (or whatever language), that is, without using honorifics. But oh well, preferences I suppose.


----------



## Fatih120 (Apr 26, 2016)

NOOOO BUT I LOVE BOTH OF THEM ; - ;


----------



## Brunho (Apr 27, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> Ehm.. You are over exaggerating.
> Anyways I am with you on that a well done translation should provide the relationship, social status and education information normally provided by the usage of honorifics and other Japanese language nuances by using the tools already available in English (or whatever language), that is, without using honorifics. But oh well, preferences I suppose.



Imo, the honorifics should be kept on subs and taken away on dubs. I don´t like dubs anyway, with or without honorifics, but I think it probably sounds more natural to native English speakers without them, even for Japanese characters in a Japanese context.

As for losing the implicity properties of the dialogue, it is as you said, you can maintain these properties using tools available in English too, it´s just a matter of having a good localization team.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 27, 2016)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Anywhoo, you guys need to stop acting like the sky is falling. This won't mean ATLUS or NISA will stop making games. They'll just look to other companies or just self-publish. Then again, I live in North America so I get my games on time regardless.


Basically this. Everything is going to be fine.


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 27, 2016)

Bortz said:


> Basically this. Everything is going to be fine.



Yeah, everything is going to be fine.....unless you happen to be from Europe. NISA had be doing a fairly decent job, not perfect, but better than it used to be with Atlus games.

But of course, Atlus can't have that, EU people having a glimmer of hope, better stamp that out.

Shit company, SEGA should have let them rot.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Apr 27, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> Yeah, everything is going to be fine.....unless you happen to be from Europe. NISA had be doing a fairly decent job, not perfect, but better than it used to be with Atlus games.
> 
> But of course, Atlus can't have that, EU people having a glimmer of hope, better stamp that out.
> 
> Shit company, SEGA should have let them rot.


With that kind of attitude I'm _glad_ you get games years later. (:


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 27, 2016)

Pedeadstrian said:


> With that kind of attitude I'm _glad_ you get games years later. (:



Easy to say when you haven't put up with it for 20 years.

Maybe we should take a page from NA players? Remind me again, what happened when NA didn't get three games?

Oh right, a whole campaign of crying that got covered by IGN etc, because it effected America.

And you all have such a bright outlook when it comes to NOA as well. Never any negativity towards NOA when EU dares to step out of line and gets a special edition that NA doesn't.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Apr 27, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> Easy to say when you haven't put up with it for 20 years.
> 
> Maybe we should take a page from NA players? Remind me again, what happened when NA didn't get three games?
> 
> ...


Or you could realize that most games NISA and ATLUS release are for consoles that are either region-free or could easily be hacked to become region-free. And besides, if ATLUS was holding NISA back, why would you _not_ be excited by this? 

Just be happy for us yanks, we _are_ like your children, after all. Don't you want your children to be happy, even at the expense of your own happiness?


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 27, 2016)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Or you could realize that most games NISA and ATLUS release are for consoles that are either region-free or could easily be hacked to become region-free.



Same deal for all the complaining when EU gets something NA doesn't. Yet funny enough, most NA players don't seem to be happy with "well, it's region free or hack your console", so don't complain.



Pedeadstrian said:


> if ATLUS was holding NISA back, why would you _not_ be excited by this?



Why would EU be? Atlus games have been published by many different publishers in EU and pretty much 100% of the time the releases have been a trainwreck, due to Atlus. NISA have really been the only exception, managing to do a decent job of it.

Now Atlus has ruined that, EU releases of Atlus games will go back to either never happening or massive delays due to have to find a new pub for every game.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Apr 27, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> Same deal for all the complaining when EU gets something NA doesn't. Yet funny enough, most NA players don't seem to be happy with "well, it's region free or hack your console", so don't complain.


"Other people complain, so I will too, even though I tell them not to."



Armadillo said:


> Why would EU be? Atlus games have been published by many different publishers in EU and pretty much 100% of the time the releases have been a trainwreck, due to Atlus. NISA have really been the only exception, managing to do a decent job of it.
> 
> Now Atlus has ruined that, EU releases of Atlus games will go back to either never happening or massive delays due to have to find a new pub for every game.





Armadillo said:


> Shit company, SEGA should have let them rot.



So what you're saying is that because ATLUS is slow to release games in EU they shouldn't make games at all. I'll refer to my previous post: 





> With that kind of attitude I'm _glad_ you get games years later. (:


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 27, 2016)

Pedeadstrian said:


> "Other people complain, so I will too, even though I tell them not to."



I didn't tell NA players not to complain.

I simply said NA players aren't happy with the solution of it's region free etc, so don't complain when EU gets something NA doesn't, but EU players are suppose to be happy with that as solution according to you. But easier to just make up something, rather than actually respond to why EU should be happy with that as a solution, when NA players clearly aren't.





Pedeadstrian said:


> So what you're saying is that because ATLUS is slow to release games in EU they shouldn't make games at all.



Not just slow to release them here, but activly cause issues. Ruin the relastion ship with NISA, fucked up soul hackers (I think it was that game, added a game breaking bug the NA version didn't have), screwing EU with p4a (have the honour of being the only region locked disc title on ps3) etc, it's not just "slow to release", but what seems to be an active dislike of EU.

So yeah, after the latest stunt, I'd rather SEGA let them rot after they got themselves into trouble with dodgy bookkeeping.

& yes, I know, refer to your post "glad we get them later" because EU should just shut up and be happy that we can import


----------



## Hking0036 (Apr 28, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> Less weeb games! Oh no!
> 
> It's not like people actually like translated NA releases of anime-ish games anyways, they always complain about shitty translations and censorship...


NISA is usually pretty bad about it.


----------

